# Warenkorb-System mit PHP



## rustyNET (9. April 2006)

hallo zusammen.

ich habe schon überall gesucht, sicher eine woche lang! ein ganz einfacher warenkorb. es sollte können: der user kann waren anklicken und dan ist sie im warenkorb, den warenkorb anschauen und bestellen. er sollte bilder anzeigen können mit einer beschreibung neben dran... mehr nicht!! nichts mit kategorien und so!! hat jemand zeit und lust mir das zu schreiben? ich kann ihn auch namentlich auf der hompeage nenen, nen link zu ihm machen oder so..

gruss


----------



## fanste (9. April 2006)

Ich denke mal, für lau wird dir das keiner machen.
Aber schau doch mal auf http://www.hotscripts.com/. 
Suchwort: shop
Kategorie: PHP
Da gibts einiges.
Hier an Board hatten wir auch schon viele Themen dazu.
Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, kannst du ja selber einen schreiben. Ist ja nicht viel, was du zu realisieren versuchst.


----------



## Gumbo (9. April 2006)

Eigentlich kann jeder vernünftige Web-Shop dies. Durchstöbere doch einfach Skript-Sammlungen wie etwa PHPClasses.org oder HotScripts.com. Falls dir die dort aufgeführten Anwendungen nicht zusagen, kannst du dich auch an das Job-Forum wenden.


----------



## rustyNET (9. April 2006)

rustyNET hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo zusammen.
> 
> ich habe schon überall gesucht, sicher eine woche lang! ein ganz einfacher warenkorb.



ist das schwer zu verstehen? ich suche was ganz einfaches, hotscripts, php-resource, php-free, php-archiv... diese alle habe ich schon durchsucht... aber alles viel zu gross... mit kategorien etc...


----------



## fanste (9. April 2006)

Zuerst einmal: Halte dich bitte an Groß-/Kleinschreibung

Dann wie gesagt. Wenn dir das Zeugs nicht passt, hast du 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Pass so einScript an, dass es ohne Katgorien läuft und verwende nur die Scriptteile, die du haben willst.
2. Schreib selber einen kleinen Shop (wie schon gesagt)
3. Beauftrage jmd. im Jobforum, der/die das für dich macht. Kosten dann aber wahrscheinlich etwas.


----------



## rustyNET (9. April 2006)

warum gross/kleinschreibung?


----------



## Gumbo (9. April 2006)

Die Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist Bestandteil der deutschen Rechtschreibung. Hier wird darauf besonders Wert gelegt, also halte dich bitte daran.


----------



## Flex (9. April 2006)

Weil es mit einer gewissen Netiquette und Verständlichkeit zu tun hat, wenn man sich an die geltende Rechtschreibung hält.

Ansonsten finde ich eher, dass dies hier ein Fall für die Stellenangebote sind und nicht für das PHP Forum. Hier wollen wir Leuten helfen und du willst keine Hilfe, sondern suchst jemanden der es für dich programmiert.


----------



## fanste (9. April 2006)

@rustyNET:
Wenn du mehr zu den Regeln hier wissen willst, hilft dir dieser Link. (Punkt 15 spricht die Rechtschreibung an.)


----------



## son gohan (9. April 2006)

Ich hoffe heute wird ein schöner Tag. Hier hast du was du suchst : http://www.webmasterpro.de./content_tip-6631.php

Ich hab auch das Problem gehabt das ich nur was einfaches gesucht hatte aber es nicht bekamm.

Dieses Turtorial wird dir sicher helfen, falls du es aber nicht hinbekommst, kann ich dir ja mein Shop verkaufen, welchen ich damit gepastelt habe, der Preis liegt bei 100.000 EUR.


----------



## D@nger (9. April 2006)

@son gohan
100.00 (bzw. 100 Euro) oder 100.000?


----------



## son gohan (9. April 2006)

Eigentlich habe ich an 100.000 EUR gedacht, wenn du aber wirklich Interesse hast können wir einen neuen Preis aushandeln.


----------



## D@nger (9. April 2006)

100.000 Euro? Also ein Zehntel von 1 Mio ja?


----------



## son gohan (9. April 2006)

Ja, ich hoffe du findest es nicht zu teuer


----------



## bk75 (9. April 2006)

.. nur mal so allgemein gefragt, was ist wenn die Person die Rechtschreibung nicht beherrscht - soll es ja geben in diesem Land - und aus Angst etwas falsch zu schreiben lieber alles klein schreiben möchte/muss? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollten diese dann keine Fragen stellen? Was ich davon halte, behalte ich an dieser Stelle mal für mich.


----------



## D@nger (9. April 2006)

Hallo,
dann fügt er seinen Text in Word ein und lässt ihn checken. Das ist einfach Faulheit.


----------



## fanste (9. April 2006)

Lieber er versucht es sich an Groß-/Kleinschreibung zu halten (und macht dann Rechtschreibfehler), als alles klein zu schreiben. Zudem gibt es im Internet genügend Anlaufstellen, an denen man schauen kann, wie man ein Wort schreibt. Oder eben Word verwenden, wie es eins drüber schon hieß.


----------



## Gumbo (9. April 2006)

Es geht ja nicht darum, perfekte Sätze zu bilden – davon sind die meisten sowieso weit entfernt.
Es geht vielmehr darum, zu zeigen, dass man bereit ist, für die Hilfe auch selbst etwas zu leisten. Eine klare Ausdrucksweise hilft vor allem, seine Gedanken verständlich rüberzubringen und Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. Es ist auch eine gewisse Art von Respekt den anderen Gegenüber. Schließlich geben sie sich ja auch Mühe einem weiterzuhelfen.


----------



## fanste (9. April 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht ja nicht darum, perfekte Sätze zu bilden – davon sind die meisten sowieso weit entfernt.


Oh ja  (nicht ernst nehmen)


			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht vielmehr darum, zu zeigen, dass man bereit ist, für die Hilfe auch* etwas selbst etwas*.


----------



## Gumbo (9. April 2006)

Tja, im Gegensatz zu wahrscheinlich vielen anderen lese ich meine Beiträge vorm Veröffentlichen meistens noch einmal durch und ändere dabei oft etwas. So kann es auch kommen, dass ich Sätze unbewusst verunstalte und sie dadurch unsinnig werden. Ich bin eben auch nur ein Mensch.


----------



## fanste (9. April 2006)

Es sollte nur ein Hinweis sein (war keine böse Absicht dabei) und Fehler macht jeder. Das ist völlig normal.


----------



## andulus (9. April 2006)

Hallo!
Bitte schau mal hier vorbei: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/235089-warenkorb-fuer-ein-bestehendes-layout.html dort wurde genau das selbe angefragt und die Community bzw. Ich [selbstlob stinkt ] hat das, meiner Meinung nach, bis ins kleinste Detail erklaert!
Gutes gelingen, 
lg Andulus


----------



## Gumbo (9. April 2006)

Unten auf dieser Seite findest du auch eine Liste ähnlicher Themen.


----------

